# All dialects: tough



## Hemza

Hello,

How hard/tough is expressed across the dialects?

In Morocco the adjective قاسح is used (beside the verbal form قسح). For instance:

هذا الرجل قاسح مع أولاده
الخبز قاسح

Thank you


----------



## tounsi51

In Tunisian Arabic we would say الخبز يابس or الخبز يابس حجر

الراجل صعيب مع اولاده


----------



## Romeel

قاسح كلمة فصيحة بمعنى شديد وخشن

الرجل شديد مع أولاده


----------



## Hemza

tounsi51 said:


> In Tunisian Arabic we would say الخبز يابس or الخبز يابس حجر
> 
> الراجل صعيب مع اولاده


Don't you say كاسح?? I'm sure I heard it from Tunisians. We also use يابس in the sense of tough but more broadly يابس means dry.

We also say الرجل صعيب مع أولاده


----------



## Hemza

alialikhalid said:


> قاسح كلمة فصيحة بمعنى شديد وخشن
> 
> الرجل شديد مع أولاده


إنها كلمة دارجة في اللهجات المغربية (من موريتانيا إلى بوادي غرب مصر) وشائعة. يبدو انك من بلاد الشام أليس كذلك؟ هل الكلمة مستخدمة في اللهجات الشامية أيضا؟ وشكرا​


----------



## tounsi51

Hemza said:


> Don't you say كاسح?? I'm sure I heard it from Tunisians. We also use يابس in the sense of tough but more broadly يابس means dry.
> 
> We also say الرجل صعيب مع أولاده



 I think كاسح is not used for food


----------



## Mahaodeh

Hemza said:


> هل الكلمة مستخدمة في اللهجات الشامية أيضا؟ وشكرا


لم اسمعها من قبل. الكلمة المستخدمة هي قاسي


----------



## djara

In TA, يابس/شايح means "dry" (and therefore hard in most cases)
كاسح means "hard"
Undercooked chickpeas are hard (كاسح) but not dry (يابس/شايح)
Figuratively, كاسح also means "strict, hard" (البو كاسح مع أولادو) and "difficult" as in تمرين كاسح


----------



## Hemza

@djara the use is then similar to Morocco. Do all Tunisians pronounce it with ك? In Morocco it is always ق. Any idea about Algerians and Libyans since I suppose the word also exists there?


----------



## djara

Hemza said:


> Do all Tunisians pronounce it with ك?


Yes, as far as I know. But there may be local pronunciations of which I'm not aware


----------



## Sadda7

In Algerian, hard bread is خبز يابس or خبز يابس حْجَرْ.

قاسح مع أولاده = مْزَيَّرْ/خْشِين/قاسي مع ولادو.
في بعض المناطق يقال للفظّ الغليظ "نْزْر"


----------



## Sadda7

djara said:


> Undercooked chickpeas are hard (كاسح) but not dry (يابس/شايح)


Chickpeas and some other vegetables when they don't cook well and stay stringy or hard they are عاصْية.


----------



## tounsi51

Hemza said:


> @djara the use is then similar to Morocco. Do all Tunisians pronounce it with ك? In Morocco it is always ق. Any idea about Algerians and Libyans since I suppose the word also exists there?



كاسح and قاسح  are 2 different words that's why it is pronounced differently


----------



## Hemza

tounsi51 said:


> كاسح and قاسح  are 2 different words that's why it is pronounced differently


I know that's why I asked because كاسح in MSA seems different from its dialectal use. I feel قاسح meaning is closer to how we use it hence I wonder if it's not rather a ق>ك switch which occurred in Tunisia?


----------



## WannaBFluent

In Syria,
*أصمّ *(for a rock, the ground, etc) ;
*إنچكاري *(for a tough guy, lit. 'janissary'), إنكشاري in Lebanon ;
*عجر *;
*جفس *;
*مقدقد *;
*مقرقد *;
*مقرفد *;
*مشدّد *;
*قاسي *;
*رعش *(personality) ;
*طفش *(personality) ;
*جامد*


----------



## Hemza

@WannaBFluent all of this?? A whole glossary .


----------



## WannaBFluent

Hemza said:


> @WannaBFluent all of this?? A whole glossary .


There are probably more.


----------

